# "mp Scubaline 130" My 122 Gallons hightech tank - what do you say about it?



## s0ltek (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi,

I open up a thread from the structure until the completion _(and beyond the current state)_.

My new Tank:
- Scubaline mp 130 _(without standard light bars)_, with dimensions 51.2in x 23.6in x 23.6in = 122 Gallons

After long reflection / research, I have now all the things together and you would like to be happy in my career to participate.


I'm anxious times what it is and what it says about this


s0ltek






_sorry for my bad english_


----------



## s0ltek (Aug 7, 2009)

The ground:
-2x Dennerle Bodenfluter Set 20Watt _(ECO Line)_
-3x Dennerle Deponit-Mix 9,6kg
-5x Dennerle Crystal quartz gravel - Roe brown- 1-2mm

Filters and Filter Media:
-1x EHEIM professionel 3e 2078 _(for 185Us Gallons)_
-1x EHEIM professionel II 2026 _(for 92Us Gallons)_
-5x Dennerle Turbo FilterPerlen _(1Ltr.)_
-3x Dennerle Bio FilterTowers S _(1Ltr.)_
-3x Dennerle Turbo FilterChips _(1Ltr.)_
-4x sera siporax _(1Ltr.)_
-2x sera siporax mini_(1Ltr.)_

Lighting:
-2x GHL- fluorescent tubes separated Dimmable _(Watt Zahl: 54 Watt; T5; for MP)_
-2x Dennerle Trocal T5 Special Plant 54W, 1149mm
-2x Dennerle Trocal T5 Amazon Day 54W, 1149mm
-4x Dennerle Trocal Longlife Power Reflect 1160mm

More Equipment and Supplies:
-1x GHL ProfiLux Plus II Profiset eX _(Upgrade Kit)_
-1x GHL Simu-L _(dimmable LED-light, sunrise + moon + thunderstorm, stick)_
-1x GHL PropellerBreeze 3
-1x GHL PLM-4L _(4 x 1-10V interfaces)_
-1x GHL Redox-Electrode
-1x GHL PH-Electrode Platinum
-1x GHL PLM-Oxygen _(Oxygen measurement, galvanically isolated)_
-1x GHL Oxygensensor
-1x CO₂-Flasche 6.000g
-1x Aqua Medic CO₂-Reactor 1000
-1x UV-C Clarify 5W _(used only in emergency)_

Water management:
-1x Dennerle Osmosis Professional 190
- Dennerle: Clear Up, FB7, TR7, S7, E15, A1 Daily NPK, PlantaGold 7, Catappa Leaves, Black Cones
- NUTRAFIN Plant-Gro NPK _(macronutrients)_


----------



## s0ltek (Aug 7, 2009)

*start 06.12.2008

pics of the first days​*  

   


*day 3*









*day 4*







​


*Equipment*









  

  ​


----------



## s0ltek (Aug 7, 2009)

*28.12.2008*
















*the residents*







​ 

*all animals filmed (click of the pics)*
  

  

  ​


----------



## s0ltek (Aug 7, 2009)

*05.01.2009*
*Mikrogeophagus altispinosus - The Oviposition with Fertilization*

filmed in [HD] (click of the pic)​
*14.01.2009*
*Mikrogeophagus altispinosus - With young*

filmed (click of the pic)​
*16.02.2009*







*09.03.2009*
*Sunset*

filmed (click of the pic)​
*24.03.2009*
*Twilight*


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

Your tank pics are wonderful. I love to see all the growth and color changes. Fish are happy also what more could you ask for. Great tank!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Very nice!
do you have a plant list?


----------



## s0ltek (Aug 7, 2009)

thanks



Coltonorr said:


> do you have a plant list?


*my plant list.* plants from Dennerle
​*SORRY, is in German and Latin*















​


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome! That plant list is super detailed. Do you have any updated pictures of the tank?


----------



## s0ltek (Aug 7, 2009)

*THANK YOU, for your feedback*


----------



## s0ltek (Aug 7, 2009)

*06.07.2009
*Oviposition of Apistogramma borelli

*07.07.2009*
After oviposition, which I still could not hold on, there was a confrontation between the borelli and Apistogramma Apistogramma njisseni. I could see, the njisseni the eggs wanted to eat, from borelli.

*borelli vs. njisseni Area defense*
filmed in [HD] (click me)

filmed in [HD] (click me)

filmed in [HD] (click me)
 ​ 


*Water Plan*



*Temperature*
77,9F _(day)_ - 74,3F _(night)_

*The water*
KH 1-2°dH
GH 2-3°dH
pH 6,1-6,3
CO₂ 20-30mg/l
O₂ 5 mg/l _(_ _morning)_, 8 mg/l _(evening)_
No₂ <0,3mg/l
NO₃ about 5mg/l
Fe 0,25mg/l
NH₃₊₄ 0mg/l
PO₄ 0,25mg/l​ 



*22.07.2009*​
​


----------



## Strick (Apr 6, 2009)

Hats off to you, man. That is one beautiful tank!!


----------



## SteveMcQueen (Apr 29, 2009)

Whoah. Looks amazing! I'll have to come back to this thread when I get home.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

IMO, that background print needs to go


----------



## s0ltek (Aug 7, 2009)

*05.08.2009*
The Apistogramma borelli show today for the first time their offspring.

filmed in [HD] (click me)



filmed in [HD] (click me)

​
Apistogramma borelli offspring from a different perspective.

filmed in [HD] (click me)

​


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for the time put in sharing your tank. The pictures of everything was very complete.


----------



## s0ltek (Aug 7, 2009)

*10.08.2009*
• Amanoshrimp Caridina japonica (multidentata) were now increased to 45.

*21.08.2009*
• Today, I was able to hold the mating behavior of the Apistogramma borelli on video.


Video in *[HD]* (click me)​

*26.08.2009*
• The Hemigrammus bleheri were now increased to 20.


----------



## Ashok (Dec 11, 2006)

5 out of 5. Excellent setup! 

This is my kind of tank: Hi-tech, but a bit wild. Unlike the carefully choreographed Amano tanks which are amazing, but a bit too controlled for my taste.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Beautiful pair of A. borelli; one of my favorite Apistogramma species! I also see we share the same problems, the male Apisto is almost always interested but female couldn't be bothered. :hihi:


----------



## s0ltek (Aug 7, 2009)

*14.10.2009*
*[HD 1080p] With eggs** - Amanoshrimp Caridina japonica (multidentata)*








*(click me)*


*[HD 1080p] The mating - Amanoshrimp Caridina japonica (multidentata)*








*(click me)*​
*16.10.2009
**[HD 1080p] Bleher's Rummynose Tetra (Hemigrammus bleheri)*








​ *(click me)*​
*18.10.2009
*Video Summary of 1 Months

*[Video HD 720p] (06.12.2008 - 13.12.2008) The emergence of the 122 Gallons Amazon tank*








*(click me)*

*[HD 720p] (14.12.2008 - 08.01.2009) The development of the 122 Gallons Amazon tank*







​ *(click me)*​
*19.10.2009
*​


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Very cool! I have not seen a planted aqaurium that is that hi-tech! Good Job!


----------



## s0ltek (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello,
the tank has now become *1 years* old.



*Happy Birthday*

​


----------



## angelicodin (Dec 2, 2009)

HOLY @##$#%#@, That is one of the most beautiful tank I've seen.


----------



## Solid (Jul 19, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

ill system dude.. nice work.


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

One of the most beautiful tanks I've seen!!


----------



## s0ltek (Aug 7, 2009)

*01.2010*
• Strong gardening
- The "Microsorum pteropus "Windelov"" and the "Ludwigia palustris RED" came out of the tank
- The plant "Rotala rotundifolia'd" is now centered in the rear area

Reason:
- More free swimming space in the foregroundis

​ 
​ 

*02.2010*
• gardening
- The "Hygrophila corymbosa 'compact'" was implemented and regrouped

• the 6kg CO² bottle draws to the end
• a Second 6kg CO² bottle bought

​ 

*03.2010*
• The "GHL ProfiLux 3 ex" solves the "GHL ProfiLux Plus II eX" from

​ 

*04.2010*
• The 6kg CO² bottle is used up after just 355 days. Thus it takes the pelvis
about 500g CO²/month.
• The second 6kg CO² bottle was connected

*05.2010*
• Now with Automatic water changes, controlled by the "GHL ProfiLux 3 ex" over 2 "GHL-contact level sensors"

Video [HD 1080p] Automatic water change
​ 
*06.2010*
• gardening
- The "Pogostemon helferi" was implemented and regrouped

Video [HD 1080p] Amazon Tank 122 Gallons (detail)
​ 
​


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

very nice. great pictures as well


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

This tank is so clean. Plants look there finest.


----------

